# AMNS ????



## scrappynadds (Dec 14, 2011)

I dont mean to step on any toe's but why would anyone buy a AMNS or P? I see everyone sings there praises but isnt this a build it yourself site or is everyone just using the the AMNS inititals for ther homemade ones..Just curious


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2011)

It's a great product, it's inexpensive, and Todd is a stand up guy. He owns the company & invented it as well. He's also a member on here. If you want to make your own, then I say go for it. It's always gratifying to build something from scratch. When you get one together, be sure & post the pics of it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 14, 2011)

x2


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 14, 2011)

The AMNS is a great product.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 14, 2011)

>>>>> I see everyone sings there praises but isnt this a build it yourself site or is everyone just using the the AMNS inititals for ther homemade ones

This isn't a build it youself site.We do have forums for a few different builds.

Most of the "make your own" smoke generators are copies of Todds unit.

  Craig


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 14, 2011)

One other thing to point out is that Todd does hold legal patents on his smokers and he spent a lot of $$ to get them so copying his could be a conflict.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 14, 2011)

Scrappynadds said:


> I dont mean to step on any toe's but why would anyone buy a AMNS or P? I see everyone sings there praises but isnt this a build it yourself site or is everyone just using the the AMNS inititals for ther homemade ones..Just curious




I never thought of this site as a "Build It Yourself Site", but there's lots of build ideas thrown around.

There's hundreds, maybe thousands of hours testing different designs, materials, methods of burning, and not to mention the pellets & sawdust.

In March - April 2010, 15 guys were sent a prototype of the A-AMZE-N-SMOKER(AMNS) for testing.  Their feedback was incorporated into what's sold today.

In April 2011, the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER(AMNPS) hit the market and is selling far beyond my expectations.

The AMNPS burns sawdust or pellets, and really took the original design of the AMNS to a new level.

Customers can buy pellets from me, or get them locally.

There's a huge cost to bring any product to market.

I've applied for patents on both the AMNS and AMNPS.  So far, I received my patent on the AMNS, and the patent for the AMNPS should follow in a few weeks.

It's a cool little gadget that actually works!

Todd

.


----------



## alelover (Dec 14, 2011)

Works great. That's why I copied it for my personal use and not to sell. Mine don't work quite as good as Todd's but for nothing I can't complain.


----------



## biteme7951 (Dec 14, 2011)

I own one of each and I am completely satisfied with them. Plus... if you looked at all the time and materials in one of them you would be hard pressed to make one cheaper than Todd can Mass produce them.  Can't beat the customer service either!!!


----------



## scrappynadds (Dec 14, 2011)

First let me say I'm all for supporting you and your product.... I love to here "rags to riches" stories. I meant no disrespect or patent infringement. I'm just a guy who likes to build and improve what out there already.  With that said, if i decide to use a smoke generator I will purchase one from you out of respect for what it takes to market and sell anything these days.... Best of luck to you and happy holidays


----------



## jjwdiver (Dec 14, 2011)

It's a gadget that really works well. For me, getting one shipped here has been an answer to what I needed.  Todd is also a guy that applauds other smoke generators and ideas...just many of us use his and thinks it's one of the best.   

I too never considered this a do it yourself build site...I learned how to smoke right on this forum. Still learning and hope I never think I have it all figured out!

John


----------



## roller (Dec 14, 2011)

WELL I SURE LIKE MINE ! ! !


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 14, 2011)

Not a "Rags To Riches Story" at all.

The light bulb went off one day, and I followed exactly where it lead me

A very supportive wife and lots of luck along the way, has helped too!

I didn't take your thread or comments as disrespectful.

From reading your other posts, you've got some good ideas and the ability to make them happen

TJ


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 14, 2011)

Scrappynadds said:


> First let me say I'm all for supporting you and your product.... I love to here "rags to riches" stories. I meant no disrespect or patent infringement. I'm just a guy who likes to build and improve what out there already.  With that said, if i decide to use a smoke generator I will purchase one from you out of respect for what it takes to market and sell anything these days.... Best of luck to you and happy holidays


There is no rule that you can't build your own smoke generator. There are many different types and designs. I am like you and prefer to tinker and build vs. purchasing something. But not everyone is like that or they don't have time to do so. There are lots of good ideas you will find on here for building a smoke generator and there is also field proven equipment like Todd's to fill the needs of those who can't or don't want to.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 14, 2011)

biteme7951 said:


> I own one of each and I am completely satisfied with them. Plus... if you looked at all the time and materials in one of them you would be hard pressed to make one cheaper than Todd can Mass produce them.  Can't beat the customer service either!!!




X's 2 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Originally I thought the concept was a good one and hearing a few positive feedback's on the idea I had also thought to myself, I can just make one for myself... I did gather materials to make a few test burners, but about at the same time Todd offered to send me one of the AMPS's to hear additional feedback. When I received the A-MAZE-N smoker and removed it from the package I knew immediately by the thickness and quality of the stainless steel he was using... my delicate test burners that were still in my mind would a thing of my past. This is a top notch product that provides consistent and quality smoke... product is outrageously durable enough to last at least one person's life time if it is somewhat taken care of... and for under $50... that is pretty priceless, especially if you are into smoking!

I also have purchased the pellet smoking version and in my opinion it is twice the value at least... I know if Todd has more idea's on smoking, I'm game!


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 14, 2011)

And there perfect for cold smoking. All the smoke and none of the heat. Besides why try to "Fix" what isn't broken. The AMNS is simple and effective and built to last. What more does one need?


----------



## steamaway (Dec 14, 2011)

I just keep peekin out the door waitin for The UPS man to deliver my AMNPS  get mine. Can't wait, where is he at? Busy delivering all these Christmas presents I bet. Doesn't he know There's a smokin addict out there that can't wait to get it? If he only knew.. Can't wait for my new toy!


----------



## scrappynadds (Dec 14, 2011)

Well Mr Johnson,

I'm clad thats cleared up and i will try think and then open mouth.........As for as your smoke generator well I have to get my box first hope to have it next week if all pans out......


----------



## scrappynadds (Dec 14, 2011)

Final thought

You all are correct this site in not about building a smoker it's about smoking...............


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 14, 2011)

...........And sausage, Jerky, pickling, desserts, gardening,.............and............


----------



## scrappynadds (Dec 14, 2011)

I dont mean to step on any toe's but why would anyone buy a AMNS or P? I see everyone sings there praises but isnt this a build it yourself site or is everyone just using the the AMNS inititals for ther homemade ones..Just curious


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2011)

It's a great product, it's inexpensive, and Todd is a stand up guy. He owns the company & invented it as well. He's also a member on here. If you want to make your own, then I say go for it. It's always gratifying to build something from scratch. When you get one together, be sure & post the pics of it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 14, 2011)

x2


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 14, 2011)

The AMNS is a great product.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 14, 2011)

>>>>> I see everyone sings there praises but isnt this a build it yourself site or is everyone just using the the AMNS inititals for ther homemade ones

This isn't a build it youself site.We do have forums for a few different builds.

Most of the "make your own" smoke generators are copies of Todds unit.

  Craig


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 14, 2011)

One other thing to point out is that Todd does hold legal patents on his smokers and he spent a lot of $$ to get them so copying his could be a conflict.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 14, 2011)

Scrappynadds said:


> I dont mean to step on any toe's but why would anyone buy a AMNS or P? I see everyone sings there praises but isnt this a build it yourself site or is everyone just using the the AMNS inititals for ther homemade ones..Just curious




I never thought of this site as a "Build It Yourself Site", but there's lots of build ideas thrown around.

There's hundreds, maybe thousands of hours testing different designs, materials, methods of burning, and not to mention the pellets & sawdust.

In March - April 2010, 15 guys were sent a prototype of the A-AMZE-N-SMOKER(AMNS) for testing.  Their feedback was incorporated into what's sold today.

In April 2011, the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER(AMNPS) hit the market and is selling far beyond my expectations.

The AMNPS burns sawdust or pellets, and really took the original design of the AMNS to a new level.

Customers can buy pellets from me, or get them locally.

There's a huge cost to bring any product to market.

I've applied for patents on both the AMNS and AMNPS.  So far, I received my patent on the AMNS, and the patent for the AMNPS should follow in a few weeks.

It's a cool little gadget that actually works!

Todd

.


----------



## alelover (Dec 14, 2011)

Works great. That's why I copied it for my personal use and not to sell. Mine don't work quite as good as Todd's but for nothing I can't complain.


----------



## biteme7951 (Dec 14, 2011)

I own one of each and I am completely satisfied with them. Plus... if you looked at all the time and materials in one of them you would be hard pressed to make one cheaper than Todd can Mass produce them.  Can't beat the customer service either!!!


----------



## scrappynadds (Dec 14, 2011)

First let me say I'm all for supporting you and your product.... I love to here "rags to riches" stories. I meant no disrespect or patent infringement. I'm just a guy who likes to build and improve what out there already.  With that said, if i decide to use a smoke generator I will purchase one from you out of respect for what it takes to market and sell anything these days.... Best of luck to you and happy holidays


----------



## jjwdiver (Dec 14, 2011)

It's a gadget that really works well. For me, getting one shipped here has been an answer to what I needed.  Todd is also a guy that applauds other smoke generators and ideas...just many of us use his and thinks it's one of the best.   

I too never considered this a do it yourself build site...I learned how to smoke right on this forum. Still learning and hope I never think I have it all figured out!

John


----------



## roller (Dec 14, 2011)

WELL I SURE LIKE MINE ! ! !


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 14, 2011)

Not a "Rags To Riches Story" at all.

The light bulb went off one day, and I followed exactly where it lead me

A very supportive wife and lots of luck along the way, has helped too!

I didn't take your thread or comments as disrespectful.

From reading your other posts, you've got some good ideas and the ability to make them happen

TJ


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 14, 2011)

Scrappynadds said:


> First let me say I'm all for supporting you and your product.... I love to here "rags to riches" stories. I meant no disrespect or patent infringement. I'm just a guy who likes to build and improve what out there already.  With that said, if i decide to use a smoke generator I will purchase one from you out of respect for what it takes to market and sell anything these days.... Best of luck to you and happy holidays


There is no rule that you can't build your own smoke generator. There are many different types and designs. I am like you and prefer to tinker and build vs. purchasing something. But not everyone is like that or they don't have time to do so. There are lots of good ideas you will find on here for building a smoke generator and there is also field proven equipment like Todd's to fill the needs of those who can't or don't want to.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 14, 2011)

biteme7951 said:


> I own one of each and I am completely satisfied with them. Plus... if you looked at all the time and materials in one of them you would be hard pressed to make one cheaper than Todd can Mass produce them.  Can't beat the customer service either!!!




X's 2 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Originally I thought the concept was a good one and hearing a few positive feedback's on the idea I had also thought to myself, I can just make one for myself... I did gather materials to make a few test burners, but about at the same time Todd offered to send me one of the AMPS's to hear additional feedback. When I received the A-MAZE-N smoker and removed it from the package I knew immediately by the thickness and quality of the stainless steel he was using... my delicate test burners that were still in my mind would a thing of my past. This is a top notch product that provides consistent and quality smoke... product is outrageously durable enough to last at least one person's life time if it is somewhat taken care of... and for under $50... that is pretty priceless, especially if you are into smoking!

I also have purchased the pellet smoking version and in my opinion it is twice the value at least... I know if Todd has more idea's on smoking, I'm game!


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 14, 2011)

And there perfect for cold smoking. All the smoke and none of the heat. Besides why try to "Fix" what isn't broken. The AMNS is simple and effective and built to last. What more does one need?


----------



## steamaway (Dec 14, 2011)

I just keep peekin out the door waitin for The UPS man to deliver my AMNPS  get mine. Can't wait, where is he at? Busy delivering all these Christmas presents I bet. Doesn't he know There's a smokin addict out there that can't wait to get it? If he only knew.. Can't wait for my new toy!


----------



## scrappynadds (Dec 14, 2011)

Well Mr Johnson,

I'm clad thats cleared up and i will try think and then open mouth.........As for as your smoke generator well I have to get my box first hope to have it next week if all pans out......


----------



## scrappynadds (Dec 14, 2011)

Final thought

You all are correct this site in not about building a smoker it's about smoking...............


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 14, 2011)

...........And sausage, Jerky, pickling, desserts, gardening,.............and............


----------

